# Any Experience with Partially Torn Meniscus???



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

IT'S NOT GABBY! And it is not Teddi either, it's Quinn  

She came up lame on Sunday and the vet thinks it is a partial tear of her meniscus. Does not appear to be any damage to her cruciates. She is on strict rest for a minimum of two weeks then we can re-access where we are. 

I need personal experiences. I need to know what the prognosis is. This dog is a POCKET ROCKET and likes to go MACH 2 with her tail on fire. Probably why it tore in the first place. Will we be able to continue to play with her? She will turn 3 late Oct. I am willing to rest her, as long as we need and do what is necessary to make a 100% recovery. Is that possible? 100%? 

I am wondering about laser therapy, anything we can do to help her heal once she is off the two weeks strict rest of course. I do know a PT vet. I just want her better. I had a bad feeling and I guess my gut was right. Why can't I be wrong. 

I appreciate any input you folks have. Thanks


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Quinn injured herself.
My Golden had torn his ACL and his meniscus last October and had surgery for that. So, I really have no experience with only the meniscus torn. 
I have had family with torn meniscus and they had surgery for that.

If you are not sure, about what your regular vet said, why don't you make an appointment with an orthopedic specialist and get a second opinion and their input. They deal with things like that all the time, where a regular vet does not.

My Golden had two major orthopedic sugeries, the TPLO for torn cruciate and meniscus and then FHO because his left hip gave out and total hip repair was not possible anymore. I had consulted with the same orthopedic surgeon on both occasions, learned a lot, trusted the guy and had him do the surgeries with great success!
Good luck and a speedy recovery for Quinn.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks. I have LOTS of experience with CCL and hips and have my ortho surgeons cell phone. This is just the soft tissue and only a partial tear. If it fully tears I know we are looking at surgery, and I know who will do the surgery. 

I am scared to look on line. I worry about all the scenarios I may find. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Not with dogs ... But my own got torn a few months back (by a dog!). It really is painful. There are quite a few treatments for humans, and whether they are successful or not seems very individual. If they can repair the meniscus, it's probably not too complicated. It's a shame this happened to such a young, lively dog. I found I had the most pain late in the day, during the night, and in the morning. Just saying that so you can watch for signs of pain. You might want to ask your vet about pain meds--NSAIDS are the usual for people, to help reduce inflammation. Good luck to you and your dog!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

She is on NSAIDs, and rest. I think I want follow up X-rays after 2 weeks, her complete rest period. I won't start her back until I know it's better. Trust me I know all about coming back slowly. I showed horses for 30 years, and have rehabbed two TPLO surgeries (on one dog) and a total hip replacement. Success is in the hands of the handler. 

I just want to know this rest is the right answer. She will get better. I am worried. Bummed we will miss her National too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The rest will allow the inflammation to ease up, rest won't heal the torn meniscus. Only surgery can do that. I'm living with mine. Just finished a round of injections of a lubricant which helps. Don't know if that's available for dogs or not.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought that when the meniscus is torn, it tends to flip up,and cause pain when the leg is extended.... I am not sure how rest will fix that. When we repair cruciates if the meniscus is torn, we remove it. If it is not torn, we do not remove it. However if it tears at a later date, we remove it.


----------

